# Fx-8120 - cputype



## gferenc88 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello all,

I'm a little confused, about what CPUTYPE should I use for a FX-8120, eight core CPU in the /etc/make.conf?

I'm thinking on athlon64; native or just simple leave it empty.

Could you help me, please?

Thank you!


----------



## SirDice (Jan 28, 2013)

Just leave it empty.


----------



## gferenc88 (Jan 28, 2013)

Thank you!

Meanwhile *I* did some research and maybe there is another solution, if *I* replace the old *GCC* with a new one. I think there is a bdver1 CPUTYPE in GCC v.4.6.2 and up. I just do not know if the new GCC could compile the ports without any problem.


----------

